# Resting heart rate



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Just curious about this one and couldn't really find anything about it after a quick poke around. Does anyone monitor heart rates on their dogs? What's a good resting heart rate for a fit healthy dog? And finally, where would be the best place to take a pulse? Straight from the chest or is there a better place to take it?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Resting Heart Rate

Of the three vital signs, the resting heart rate for dogs shows the greatest variation. Unlike humans, the heart rate of dogs varies widely based on the size of the breed.

Large-breed dogs (Newfoundlands, Rottweilers, Golden Retrievers, and similar size breeds over 50 pounds) have a normal rate of 70 to 120 beats per minute.

Medium dogs (Border Collies, Cocker Spaniels and other breeds weighing 25 to 50 pounds) have a normal rate of 80 to 120 beats per minute.

Small dogs (Miniature Poodles, Boston Terriers, Miniature Schnauzers and other breeds between 10 and 25 pounds) have a normal rate of 90 to 140 beats per minute.

Toy dogs (Chihuahuas, Maltese and Yorkshire Terriers, and others under ten pounds) have a normal rate of 100 to 160 beats per minute.
Place a clock or watch with a second hand on a chair or table near you. Stand over your dog, with his head facing away from you. Place both hands on his ribs, below his elbows. Move your hands until you can feel his heartbeat easily.

Count the number of beats in a 15 second period, then multiply by four. Or count for 30 seconds and multiply by two.

While you're checking, also practice taking his pulse from other places. If he's ever ill and unable to stand, you won't be able to use the above method.

Other locations where you can check his pulse are the sides of his neck, on the inner thighs of his hind legs, and on his lower front legs, which is the equivalent of your wrists.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks Tara!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Your so welcome! Anything for my Aussie Family LOL


----------

